# Facebook is teeing me OFF!



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Built a personal page like your supposed to. Then built a business page. 

Can't access the business page from my personal page.

When I pull the business page up from my favorites in IE, can't edit the page even though I am logged in.

If I search the page from facebook, I still can't edit. It wants me to become a fan of my own page!

Can't belive it is worth all this crap. Do you guys really get any work from this? 

I don't even like a personal page. I like anonimity.

Is facebook and social media really sales tools or just over-hyped junk.


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

did you list yourself (personal page) as the administrator of your business page? The site can be confusing but if you give it some time you can collect a good amount of local people on your page and pummel them with advertising.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

They're not sales tools, they're conversation tools. Business pages are designed to strike up a convo with people, not sell. Sales are a byproduct of such conversations.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Do you guys use flickr at all? I am thinking about upgrading to their pro service today. They have slideshows and the ability to share with your facebook peeps. Either I am going to do this or start another photobucket account which you can share with facebook also. You can keep it open for public view and they can come by to check out a total slideshow of your work or whole sets of your pictures you have uploaded. You can link a picture from your site to either of these two picture host companies and so there is some linking for your business right there also, and building of webbings from your site to another site with good ranking.


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

you can also download the program "photoscape" for free..you can easily use it to create slideshow gifs of your work pics that you can host somewhere and have directly on your site.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I hear ya.. but I am going a different route with the photo sharing 

http://www.painttalk.com/f4/photo-share-sites-your-site-7369/


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

Anybody wanna send me a chicken on Farmville ?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

damn. You have farmville?! I have been fighting that damn game since I heard of it. Please don't make me sign up Modern!!


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

I play no facebook games, I have my faults, but running an imaginary farm and bombarding innocent people with request for free chickens, or even sending pretend cocktails, is not one of them.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

You are a saint my friend. Think of all that imaginary methane carbon emissions you are saving the E-world! :thumbup:


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

I am in the same boat. Maybe I will find time for it in the new year, hmmm.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

ModernStyle said:


> Anybody wanna send me a chicken on Farmville ?


Huh?


----------

